# Is it law my dog wears a dog tag



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Question --the theft of dogs in East Kent is spiraling out of control as they take the dog and phone the number on their collar tag for a ransom of up to £3,000. If you pay it they will still kill the dog the Police say.
Louis is chipped can I take is tag off so his telephone number doesnt show.
I thought it was law he had to wear the tag.
I have got him also on the Barcode system so he is also registered on Homeward bond and he wears a barcode on his collar.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes it is the law but l have never heard of anyone arrested or get into trouble for not using one on their dog though. If you plead the case as here then l doubt it would go further.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow doesn't wear his on his collar

He is chipped but will never get out on his own

That would be a nightmare he has no tolerance to other dogs

Really sad because once he was so gentle


Still is with people away from the MH and the garden

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bulawayolass said:


> Yes it is the law but l have never heard of anyone arrested or get into trouble for not using one on their dog though. If you plead the case as here then l doubt it would go further.


They are saying the law has to change so I wondered if I could risk it.
Louis is a very attractive dog and I have worked hard on this very nervous rescue dog he attracts so much attention. I always have a fear of someone snatching him away from me as we go for walks --which is just what these thieves have done at times.
The attraction also is if they have dog tags on as they then have the address and telephone number.
The Police have said that as the law has stopped the theft of scrap meta,l as the Dealers cant pay in cash, it has to be cheques and signed for to register the deal. The thieves have now turned to stealing pets, mainly dogs. Its spreading all over the country.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our dogs are all chipped. They do not wear a collar in our grounds but do have a collar on when out and never let off the lead.

In the UK, the Control of Dogs Order 1992 states that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address (including postcode) of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your telephone number is optional (but we would recommend this). 

You can be fined up to £5,000 if your dog does not wear an identification tag 

You do not have to put your dogs name on the tag, this is optional. Unfortunately dog stealing does occur and if the thief knows the name of your dog this may help them pass on the dog to the unsuspecting new owners because it appears they know the dog because the dog responds to their name. We would therefore recommend, you do not put your dogs name on the tag. 
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mavis

Don't worry 
They wii not snatch him when you are out for a walk

And I am sure you protect him around your home

Nobody would snatch Shadow

I just hope we have enough insurance to cover the eventuality 8O :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Many of the dogs stolen are working dogs, lots of spaniels. these dogs attract a high resale value as a partially trained dog can cost thousands. They tend not to wear collars. Mine wear collars as they are self employed rather than proper working dogs! But I don't like them wearing collars as they can get stuck on branches when they run through the cover.

It s a heinous crime.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I suppose not allowing the dog out of sight when walking is the best option to stop them being stolen - but still not totally thief proof.

You could have a chat with your local Community Police - www.kent.police.uk/about_us/neighbourhood_policing/nhp.html
- and explain the dilemma.

Ask if you could use the Local Police telephone number on your dogs collar and give them his 'chip' number in case the Thief is not too bright and actually wants to collect a reward or ransom in person.

But, if the dog is stolen, the Thief might as indicated by the Police still not return the dog.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi mavis


congratulations - your last post was number 13,000!


From what I've heard reported in our local news, the type of dogs that are being stolen (or more appropriately kidnapped?) are working dogs from farms or kennels, not normal domestic pets ie those with some value. I'm not saying that Louis is worth nothing (digging a bigger hole here!....), but surely they won't nick dogs that they can't get some dosh for?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sandra they are snatching the dogs when the owner is walking the dogs and when they are being let off to run to catch the ball ---as well as stealing them from gardens and cars in this area. This is a new gang and its widening


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I suppose not allowing the dog out of sight when walking is the best option to stop them being stolen - but still not totally thief proof.
> 
> You could have a chat with your local Community Police - www.kent.police.uk/about_us/neighbourhood_policing/nhp.html
> - and explain the dilemma.
> ...


Oh Keith that is a brilliant answer Im friends with the local Community officer I will email your idea and really everyone could do that.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Hi mavis
> 
> congratulations - your last post was number 13,000!
> 
> From what I've heard reported in our local news, the type of dogs that are being stolen (or more appropriately kidnapped?) are working dogs from farms or kennels, not normal domestic pets ie those with some value. I'm not saying that Louis is worth nothing (digging a bigger hole here!....), but surely they won't nick dogs that they can't get some dosh for?


They are asking for Ransom and you get a phone call for up to £3000 but when people pay it they still kill the dog 
So its nothing to do with the bred. xx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant believe 13,000 posts mike I have been a member for a long time -- :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

catching up with me :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mavis

Then they will have a nightmare stealing Shadow

A gentle giant, you met him, but he can turn on a pin if Albert or I are not close to tell him all is well

Still don't worry, keep him close and just enjoy your walks

They are not stupid when danger is near

Aldra


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our dogs are all chipped. They do not wear a collar in our grounds but do have a collar on when out and never let off the lead.
> 
> In the UK, the Control of Dogs Order 1992 states that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address (including postcode) of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your telephone number is optional (but we would recommend this).
> 
> ...


Oops  Tess has been illegal for all of her 6 years - she has a tag but only our surname and my mobile number on it, no address and postcode (she is also microchipped)
It will take really heavy penalties for any of these gangs that are caught before this scam is stopped but I have a feeling that the penalties are not that great. The idea of putting the community police number on the collar is a good one if the police will allow it - might help them to catch these people. 
Interesting this has started in Kent - wouldn't be linked to overseas criminal gangs finding new ways of making money by any chance?
Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not worried about your Shadow he is big and looks a large --dont touch--dog.
My daft nervous Louis is a different story 
Anyway I have taken Keith's advice and emailed the community Officer.
These gangs are usually after drug money and its a new problem we have in this area --I just want to keep them at bay.
I just wanted to know if I could take Louis tag off.
I will let you know the answer


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ardgour said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Our dogs are all chipped. They do not wear a collar in our grounds but do have a collar on when out and never let off the lead.
> ...


Now Chris I will have to PM the answer to that but to suffice it to say we live by the gateway to europe. We have certain people on farms and they walk down a lane by us now you know why Im trying to be so good and not telling the whole story :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mavis I'm sure Louis will be OK

When is he out of your sight?

Do what you need to

And then stop worrying and just enjoy walking him

I just wish we could walk Shadow off lead the way we used to

Sandra


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Do what you have to do. Take the tag off if your worried. Dont wait till its too late and then blame yourself. Who's going to stop you and 'tell you off' because your dog hasnt a tag on!! Our dogs dont have collars on, but thats just our choice, we just slip the chain on when around people. Had dogs all my life, never had any trouble with them not wearing a collar. 
Like to see someone trying to take my ' gang '


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

wendyandjohn said:


> Do what you have to do. Take the tag off if your worried. Dont wait till its too late and then blame yourself. Who's going to stop you and 'tell you off' because your dog hasnt a tag on!! Our dogs dont have collars on, but thats just our choice, we just slip the chain on when around people. Had dogs all my life, never had any trouble with them not wearing a collar.
> Like to see someone trying to take my ' gang '


Thanks very much so seems I have been to law abiding :wink:

He wears a harness and I will keep the collar on. 
Then I will relax as I just dont want to curb his run everyday off lead.
Apparently if they can see a telephone number they dont bother they need ones with the number on.
I might start a petition to change the law :roll: 
Done it once could do it again :lol: :lol: :lol: 
those that remember the emission petition :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...a-surge-of-dog-thefts-across-the-country.html

While some dogs are stolen from kennels and outhouses, thieves are getting increasingly bold - with animals being taken as they are being walked by their owners, and others being specifically targeted in burglaries.
Gangs' most popular targets are trained working dogs, such as labradors, although other popular types such as chihuahuas and pugs also ­figure highly in the list of breeds stolen.
The biggest rise has been in thefts of cocker spaniels, following an increase in popularity after the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge adopted a puppy, Lupo.
Among high-profile victims is Sheridan Smith, the actress, whose soar Pei, Enid, was twice stolen from her home in Crouch End, north London, although the animal was returned on both occasions after she made public appeals.
In another incident in St Mary Cray, a nearby village, Biscuit, a five-year-old male springer spaniel worth £500, was stolen by burglars who had been keeping the house under surveillance.
They struck in the 30 minutes during which the dog was left at home alone on weekdays.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.itv.com/news/meridian/update/2013-01-16/dogs-stolen-to-order-for-ransom-money/


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I guess you have to weigh up the probability of your dog being stolen, versus the chances of it being distracted/spooked when off-lead and getting lost. Sure the microchip will assist if someone finds the dog & takes it to the local pound or vet, but a tag with the number on will allow a good citizen (and most are) to ring you if it turns up on their doorstep or is seen wandering aimlessly. 

Having lost Rudy like this once (bin lorry spooked him when in woods and he picked up scent to a dog he'd played with a day earlier & went & sat on his doorstep!), I'd far rather take the risk of having that mobile number on him.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I have been talking to my Dog friends in groups for staffies.
One has a mobile number and also the tag says Iam chipped. 
(been told how they cut the chip out though )
As I have him barcoded and that is on a tag he is well covered. 
Im now talking to a Councillor in Dartford so he will advise me.
Surprising the contacts I have on FB. :wink:

Louis just recently escaped from my sons garden and he backs onto a park and he was chasing a squirrel and then a deer having a whale of a time.
He did race back when we called him but it is to easy to loose them isnt it


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My dogs have tags with my surname, postcode and mobile number but not my address. I think the danger of one of them getting lost is far greater than being stolen so I will continue with the tags. I don't worry about the full address as I was told by an ex-policeman that as long as they can easily contact the owner then the police would be happy. I would never include my full address as if they do get stolen or lost I don't want some scroat knowing where I live while I'm out looking for my dog.

I use my mobile number as my dogs are more likely to get lost while I'm away from home at some place the dogs don't know - I wouldn't want to lose them in Scotland and have no way of knowing if someone has found them until I'm back home in the Midlands. 

I understand the main reason for tagging is so they can locate the owner in the event the dog is involved in an accident (very common occurance) or commit an offence (attack someone etc) both of which are potentially prosecutable offences.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Spiritofherald said:


> My dogs have tags with my surname, postcode and mobile number but not my address. I think the danger of one of them getting lost is far greater than being stolen so I will continue with the tags. I don't worry about the full address as I was told by an ex-policeman that as long as they can easily contact the owner then the police would be happy. I would never include my full address as if they do get stolen or lost I don't want some scroat knowing where I live while I'm out looking for my dog.
> 
> I use my mobile number as my dogs are more likely to get lost while I'm away from home at some place the dogs don't know - I wouldn't want to lose them in Scotland and have no way of knowing if someone has found them until I'm back home in the Midlands.
> 
> I understand the main reason for tagging is so they can locate the owner in the event the dog is involved in an accident (very common occurance) or commit an offence (attack someone etc) both of which are potentially prosecutable offences.


Thanks for you reply 
The Kennel Club say http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/379
The Control of Dogs Order 1992 mandates that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your postcode is optional (but we would strongly advise that you include it), and your telephone number is also optional (but advisable). We are only able to engrave a maximum of four lines on each side of the tag. The more characters on a line, the smaller the engraving will be.

You can be fined up to £5,000 if your dog does not wear an identification tag.

If nothing else this is raising awareness of the problem of these gangs and it is growing to be a real problem.
Maybe there should be a bigger deterrent but like all crime thats doesnt happen does it. 
Its just awful to see the list of stolen dogs growing around the country. 
The Staffie is stolen to fight and many other dogs for baiting. 
What a cruel world !!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose it would be getting the balance right Mavis

If the dog gets lost then the owners number is useful to the person who finds it

Unfortunately not all dogs are chipped

Does the chip carry owner information?

if so then I guess the thieves could just carry a chip reader

it is a worrying development though

I havent heard of it in this area yet

Sandra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Louis has a number---
Dogs can be scanned when picked up by an animal control officer or brought to the shelter. If a chip is present, the scanner will read the number and the shelter staff member can call the appropriate registry for the identity of the owner.
A thief wouldnt be able to do that.

I think a change in the law is now due to have all dogs chipped from a puppy --we love our pets and do not want to see any dog end up in dog baiting or or as a fur coat for fashion etc etc.
To much cruelty to animals is going on and it is getting worse.
Its getting where you cant leave a dog home alone soon. :wink:

DEFRA is looking into it and although it is 2011 story it is still in the process http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ls-putting-million-pets-massive-database.html

Right just phoned DEFRA to ask about chipping all dogs because of the gangs taking dogs.

A lady said keep your eyes out on their web site as a announcement is due to come out soon -she doesnt know exactly when but soon :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just had a return email from the police and it reads 

Hi many thanks for your e mail.
As far as I am aware, the only legal requirement is for dog's to wear a collar, not an ID marking, so as long as it has a collar then it is fine.
I fully agree that by not having the tag then it will keep details away from those trying to make gains.

Regards

Im amazed but I will keep this email for proof and Im now happy I have done all I can and I await to see what DEFRA does.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

This thread has just reminded me - we moved house 5 months ago and I haven't updated our address on the database linked to Tess's microchip - something that is easily overlooked.
Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

locovan said:


> Just had a return email from the police and it reads
> 
> Hi many thanks for your e mail.
> As far as I am aware, the only legal requirement is for dog's to wear a collar, not an ID marking, so as long as it has a collar then it is fine.
> ...


Obviously the pc who answered your email does not know the 1992 Act.
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1992/901/contents/made
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave if they are chipped then that is Identification enough --they are traceable through scanning and only the Police or Dog wardens or Vets etc etc can get the info. the dog only needs to wear a collar. Defra will announce soon that all dogs from birth will be chipped ----


But I will email this back to the Police and tell you what they reply


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder how that will be enforced Mavis

from kennels and breeders yes

But what about mongrel pups born in families and handed on to people willing to home them?

When dog licences were law loads of people didn't bother

Sandra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The dog act was brought in to enable any member of the public to try to identify a dog that was roaming and had savaged or bitten anyone.
Cant read chips.
It was a government knee jerk reaction after many children were bitten. Also pit bulls and the like were drug dealers weapon of choice.
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave a reply from the Police 
Hi,

I just thought the dog had to have a collar on it, not that you had to provide telephone number etc. If your dog is chipped I would say that just the name tag would suffice, I can safely say that in 17 years of doing this job I have never heard of someone being prosecuted for failing to have a name tag on their dog.

Regards

Sgt Murphy 

Im getting lost here ----who has to uphold the law then ????

Oh dave I have just said to Ray -Im so lost now and he said "Why are you bothering" and I said "You know what Im like---Dog and a bone "
Just realised what I said when Ray started laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our dogs wear collars when they are on walkies. Tag simply has our phone number on it.And the words I am chipped.
I thought of getting one for mum in law but ended up just putting an ICE contacts on her key ring.
She would look daft in a collar. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes thats what we are going to do --get a tag and just put Iam chipped.
At least I have protected my dog then and I will keep all the emails I have and give copies to my friends.
He wears a barcode tag and is registered with a Homeward bound so I feel I have mine covered Ok :lol:

http://www.qrpettag.co.uk/


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You had better get Ray tagged and chipped, memory loss etc at his age. :wink: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> You had better get Ray tagged and chipped, memory loss etc at his age. :wink: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Cough cough --who is that forgets where he puts Xmas presents hm hmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The program today of the Lady who Mortgaged her house to offer £10,000 (playing into the thieves hands and making it attractive to thieves IMO ) Said £1000 dogs are stolen each week, thats £52,000 in a year so please dont tell me i over worry Im the one being sensible and aware that it could happen so I will do anything to protect My dog and all his doggy friends :wink: 

Fact that there are more dog detectives now trying to sort the problem.
Its best to be aware, don't walk in remote places, and alter your routine route time etc cos that lady said she thought they had been watching her. The detective also said pedigree dogs like spaniels are being stolen to order.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My dog wears two tags. One has my mobile number on and "microchipped" and the vet's phone number (in case she gets run over). It also says "neutered" as pedigrees are sometimes stolen for breeding purposes.

The other tag says "This dog has Addisons disease - please take her to a vet immediately" in case we are not near our own vet when she goes missing.

My hope is that the **!!**'s will read those and decide not to bother!

It is the Dog Warden who enforces the law concerning tags. I asked our local one and he said "as long as I can return the dog to its owner I do not care whether it is tagged, microchipped, tatoo'd etc"

Don't want to worry anyone (Mavis shut your eyes) but puppies have been stolen from children at knifepoint and dogs have been stolen as owners return to their car from a walk. White vans were involved in both instances.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just read through this topic.

I am not detracting from the worry about pets' safety, just the legislative process.

As far as the 1992 Act is concerned, - and has anyone checked it has not been amended/repealed? Since there is no longer a dog licence, in the absence of an owner's name on the collar, who could be prosecuted for not putting their name on? 

What is 'ownership' of a dog? When one buys/sells a dog does one need a 'Bill of Sale'? 

Another piece of useless, as someone posted 'knee-jerk', legislation, which from some of the advice given, nobody knows who/how to interpret, enforce nor prosecute  . I wonder how much Parliamentary time/money it took up?

Not to speak of the time people have spent just on MHF worrying about conforming with the legislation.

Geoff (Administrative Anarchist)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> My dog wears two tags. One has my mobile number on and "microchipped" and the vet's phone number (in case she gets run over). It also says "neutered" as pedigrees are sometimes stolen for breeding purposes.
> 
> The other tag says "This dog has Addisons disease - please take her to a vet immediately" in case we are not near our own vet when she goes missing.
> 
> ...


Pat I was waiting for you to see it as you have helped me over the 6 years I have had Louis. Just come through from My Police so please dont say Im worrying wrongly ----http://www.kent.police.uk/news/latest_news/130201_dog_thefts.html A man has been arrested following a number of dog thefts in the Sittingbourne area in the last month.
Six dogs have been reported stolen since 22 January, although four of the animals have been recovered safe and well.
A 22 year old male from Sheerness has been arrested for theft and bailed pending further enquiries until 27 February.
Officers would like to trace the driver of a white panel van with rear doors seen in the areas where many of the thefts occurred.
Investigating officer Detective Sergeant Jo Kirkham said: 'We fully understand the devastating impact this has had on the owners and are following up a number of lines of enquiry in an effort to reunite them with their dogs.
'We also fully appreciate the anxiety that these thefts have created with dog owners in the area and we will continue to do everything in our power to put a stop to these crimes and arrest those responsible.
'We would like anybody who may have witnessed any of these thefts, seen this white van or who have any information at all to come forward and let us know, as even the smallest bit of information could help.
'We have recovered most of the animals taken and are working hard to find the missing dogs.
'I would encourage all dog owners to be vigilant in the meantime - keep a close eye on your pet. Microchipping your dog is a great idea, as it helps us reunite animals we find with their owners quickly. Always keep your dog on a lead when you are out for a walk and supervise your pet in the garden - and if you see something or someone suspicious, report it to us.'
Anybody with any information is asked to call Kent Police on 10, quoting crime reference XY/2555/13, or contact Kent Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555111.
An English Bull Terrier called Stanley was reported missing from a garden in Borden Lane between 12pm and 12.15pm on 29 January. Stanley was found safe and well in Chaucer Road, Sittingbourne at around 3pm.
An Alsatian bitch called Kelly was reported missing from a farm in School Lane, Iwade between 11am on 26 January and 10:30am the following day. Kelly is still missing and the enquiry into her theft is ongoing.
An 18 month old Staffordshire Bull Terrier called Spikey was taken whilst out for a walk with his owner between 4.40pm and 4.45pm on 25 January. It is alleged that the dog, named Spikey, was beckoned into a van by a man when he was let off the lead. About half an hour later Spikey returned home on his own, he was not wearing his harness.
A chocolate brown female Labrador called Murphy was being walked on a footpath in Raspberry Hill Lane, Iwade at around 4.30pm on 23 January. Murphy was off the lead and ran off, she was seen to be picked up and thrown onto the back of a flatbed van which was then driven off. The owner walked around the area and later found Murphy and took her home.
A Pomeranian dog called Bobby went missing from the back garden of a house in Gadby Road, Sittingbourne between 10pm and 10.10pm on 22 January. Bobby was found by the dog warden at a house in Sheerness. They were able to reunite Bobby with his owners because he was microchipped.
A pug dog was stolen from its owners whilst being walked in Lyndhurst Grove/ Gore Court Road between 8pm and 8.15pm on 23 January. 
The dog has not yet been found, although a sighting was later reported in Faversham.Web Page Name


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why are they picking up these dogs and letting them go again? Are they supplying someone who then rejects them? Are they checking to see if they are neutered? It seems weird.

DogLost is an amazing resource if your pet goes missing. The team have a huge amount of experience in locating missing pets and can even call on specially trained bloodhounds that can track your dog's scent.
http://www.doglost.co.uk/ They have a facebook page and you can join the group in your area so that you have updates on missing dogs.

Stay safe Louie.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Unfortunately a lot of stolen dogs end up being used as bait for training fighting dogs, cats too! A sad world indeed!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I have got my way but why 2016 why not sooner

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21345730

Every dog owner in England will have to microchip their animal by April 2016 under plans aimed at cutting the growing number of strays.

The government says owners who refuse to comply with changes to the Animal Welfare Act face fines of up to £500.

Rice-sized microchips with a code containing the contact details of owners will be fitted to dogs.

A legal loophole could also be closed, meaning owners could face prosecution if their dog attacked on private land.

Relieve the burden
Government figures reveal that more than 100,000 dogs are dumped or lost each year, at a cost of £57m to the taxpayer and welfare charities.

It hopes the change in the law will help "reunite owners with lost or stolen pets", thus relieving some of the burden on animal charities and local authorities.

Fines of up to £500 will be levied by the police against owners who refuse to comply.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah my sensible friend on Facebook has just said --They all have to be chipped by 2016 Mavis, it will start now. It will take that long to get it done.---yes thats so true --brill !! :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As I asked above, but nobody has answered so far - Who under the Act is the 'owner'?

If the dog is a family pet it could have been bought for a child for Christmas. It would not be possible to hold the child legally responsible for the dog not being chipped.

Even is it deemed that the dog belongs to an adult in the household, which adult, e.g.husband, wife, mother-in-law, would be prosecuted? They could each claim that they were not the 'owner'.

It seems to me that anyone not wishing to comply could easily evade prosecution and that 'problem' dogs would still remain a 'problem'

Any thoughts+

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Geoff I will put you question on my Facebook with my Doggy societies 
Really what you are saying is that we need the dog Liscence bought back to by law have the name of the dogs owner ---let me ask --be back

My thoughts are the person that takes the dog to the Vet and asks for the chip --the dog is regestered with the vet by the owner
xxxx


But 
Dogs Trust has long campaigned for the introduction of compulsory microchipping, which has proven to be the most effective way of ensuring lost dogs are returned to their owners. 

The compulsory permanent identification of all dogs means that more dogs found lost or straying can be returned to their owners and in a timelier manner. UK local authorities were unable to return over half (52%) of stray dogs in 2010/11, a total of 65,612 dogs, because they were unidentifiable. We believe compulsory microchipping will help reduce the burden on animal welfare charities such as Dogs Trust and reduce the cost to local authorities of kenneling, which could save the public purse approximately anywhere between £20.5 and £22.8 million per year.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DEFRA Announcement
http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2013/02/06/all-dogs-microchip/
All dogs in England will need to be microchipped to help tackle the growing problem of strays roaming the streets, Environment Secretary Owen Paterson announced today.

Each year more than 100,000 dogs are dumped or lost at a cost of £57 million to the taxpayer and welfare charities.

The Government is bringing in compulsory microchipping for all dogs from 6 April 2016 to help reunite owners with lost or stolen pets, relieve the burden on animal charities and local authorities and protect the welfare of dogs by promoting responsible dog ownership.

Support from Dogs Trust, the UK's largest dog welfare charity, means a free microchip will be available for all unchipped dogs in England.

Environment Secretary, Owen Paterson, said:

"It's a shame that in a nation of dog lovers, thousands of dogs are roaming the streets or stuck in kennels because the owner cannot be tracked down. I am determined to put an end to this and ease the pressure on charities and councils to find new homes for these dogs.

"Microchipping is a simple solution that gives peace of mind to owners. It makes it easier to get their pet back if it strays and easier to trace if it's stolen. The generous support of Dogs Trust will mean that this valuable service can be offered for free to pet owners across the country."

Currently there are around 8 million pet dogs in theUK. Nearly 60 per cent are already chipped.

Owners will be able to get their dog microchipped for free at any of the 18 Dogs Trust centres across the UK, and free microchips will be offered by Dogs Trust to local authorities, housing associations and veterinary surgeries.

Battersea Dogs and Cats Home have announced that free microchipping will be offered at their three centres, and the Blue Cross will also offer free microchipping to dogs and cats at their 16 hospitals and centres across England.

Clarissa Baldwin, Chief Executive of Dogs Trust, said:

"We are delighted that the Government has taken this prescient move to introduce compulsory microchipping for all dogs in England. This immediate method of identification is essential to improve dog welfare.

"This will help to reduce the number of dogs that needlessly end up with an uncertain fate in council pounds and rescue centres when their owners simply cannot be traced. We urge dog owners to view microchipping as part and parcel of dog ownership and, importantly, also take responsibility for keeping their contact details up to date."

Kim Hamilton, Blue Cross chief executive, said:

"Compulsory microchipping will make a huge difference to the work of charities like Blue Cross as we struggle to find homes for an increasing number of stray and unwanted pets. We will be offering both cats and dogs microchipping at Blue Cross rehoming centres and animal hospitals across England. We also welcome plans to allow more flexibility on kennelling suspected banned breeds, as this will have a lasting impression on pet welfare and the wellbeing of dogs."

Claire Horton, Chief Executive of Battersea Dogs & Cats Home, said:

"Battersea warmly welcomes today's Government announcement on microchipping in England. It's so worrying for owners when a dog strays from home, yet a tiny microchip the size of a grain of rice means charities like Battersea can often reunite pets with their owners within hours. Having no chip in a dog can mean any reunion can take days to happen, if it happens at all. So our three centres around London will help by offering dog owners free microchipping for their dog."

Owen Paterson also announced that the police are being given new powers to tackle dangerous dogs and keep the public safe.

The laws on dog attacks will be extended to cover private property, closing a loophole which has meant that dog owners whose animals have attacked people on private property are immune from prosecution.

Eight children and six adults have been killed in dog attacks since 2005, with many of these attacks taking place in the home. In the last year alone, over 3,000 postal workers were attacked by dangerously out of control dogs, and 70 per cent of these attacks happened on private property.

Householders, however, will be protected from prosecution if their dog attacks a burglar or trespasser on their land.

Mr Paterson added:

"Most people take proper care of their dogs but there are a small minority of people who behave irresponsibly, allowing their dogs to threaten and attack people.

"People like health and postal workers, who have to go on private property just to do their jobs, deserve protection under the law. By giving the police extra powers to clamp down on law-breakers, those responsible for the worst offences will be held to account regardless of where the attack takes place."

Government measures will also allow the police, when dealing with any dogs which are subject to court proceedings under the Dangerous Dogs Act, to decide whether a suspected prohibited dog needs to be kept apart from their owners until the outcome of court proceedings. Previously all such dogs had to be kennelled until after proceedings had concluded, even if they posed no risk to the public.

The changes follow a consultation which ran from 23 April 2012 to 15 June 2012. Over 27,000 people responded to the consultation and a breakdown of their responses can be found here.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> DEFRA Announcement
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2013/02/06/all-dogs-microchip/
> All dogs in England will need to be microchipped to help tackle the growing problem of strays roaming the streets, Environment Secretary Owen Paterson announced today.
> 
> ...


Apparently from the BBC report "Fines of up to £500 will be levied by the police against owners who refuse to comply." I can't see the Police putting too much effort into it as I am sure they will not get additional resources. How do you prove ownership of a dog?
It still doesn't stop people who haven't micro chipped the dog from abandoning it. It is like the number plate regulations. All responsible people are inconvenienced whilst those who knock up false plates carry on as before.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In my opinion the breeder should be made the legal owner of every puppy they breed. They then draw up a contract, when they sell the puppy, to pass over responsibility to the new owner for the care and welfare of the dog for the rest of its life. If, at any time, the new owner cannot or will not care for the dog then the breeder takes responsibility for rehoming the dog.
Every horse in the country has a passport that follows it throughout its life. No reason why a dog could not have the same.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayc said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > DEFRA Announcement
> ...


Ray its a start and from little acorns grow :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Right Geoff answer --- Mavis Nye a child under 16 cannot be legally responsible for a dog, so they would not be able to legally own one! The chip would have to be registered in a parent or guardians name. When a dog is chipped & the forms sent off, a name of owner is provided, so this named person would be the legal owner. However, as I mentioned above, the person is the registered owner of the chip, not the dog!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like it isn't just irresponsible owners who have dogs that can be out of control and bite.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21380963


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> Right Geoff answer --- Mavis Nye a child under 16 cannot be legally responsible for a dog, so they would not be able to legally own one! The chip would have to be registered in a parent or guardians name. When a dog is chipped & the forms sent off, a name of owner is provided, so this named person would be the legal owner. However, as I mentioned above, the person is the registered owner of the chip, not the dog!


Mavis

Your answer covers chipped dogs but I was looking at the situation when a dog is not chipped and how the authorities could decide who to prosecute for not complying with the obligation to chip.

Can you imagine the police going on to certain travellers' sites and asking 'Who owns this dog?'

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry geoff  I never said it was going to be easy. But its a start and I keep saying they have now got to look at the punishment for nasty BEE's who treat the animals cruelly. :twisted:


----------

